# Car Hire Malaga Charges



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Good Morning All,
I wonder if any forum viewers can offer any reassurance or observations about the changes to the car hire experience at Malaga. As a fairly frequent traveller to Spain and using a variety of car hire companies I'm familiar with the requirement to leave a security deposit for the insurance which is blocked from my credit card. Assuming no problems, the block expires after a few weeks. No money is actually taken from the credit card. On my latest visit Record Car Hire now make a 900 euro charge, which they said is in line with their competitors, and process a refund upon return of the hire car. Depending on credit card statement date the implication is that you may have to find sufficient funds to cover the deposit even if it will later be refunded. The bottom line is that the new system trades on peoples concerns in this area and many will likely decide to pay the insurance excess waiver charges instead. And, separately has anyone any experience of how long Record take to process a refund? I await any comments with interest.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I used Marbesol Cars at Malaga aport a couple of weeks ago. They applied a £800 charge which they returned to the card 10 days later


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

i use Firefly part of Hertz if you take the extra insurance (7.5 euro a day) they only block your card for the total amount of the car hire.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Basically they don't make any money on the car hire (race to the bottom, comparison websites) so they *have *to sell the insurance to make money.

They have been working through the book of tricks to get you to take it. Last time they told me if I didn't take it and the car broke down I would be on my own!

I asked the broker about this and they said I was covered by the broker's breakdown cover but I imagine the car hire company would not be interested.


----------



## bwingran (Sep 11, 2014)

I also rented from Marbelsol at Malaga and had to pay the 800 Euro ,by the time it was returned to my account 10 days later my credit card bill was due so i incurred extra costs there as well.Next time i will take out their insurance as i think it will be more cost effective for me.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I would look at taking out your own excess insurance. That way you're covered and shouldn't have to have your card blocked. Not everyone has a spare grand on their credit card do they?


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

We tend to use Goldcar, but take out the 'total cover' option that covers any damage. The daily charges can be ridiculously low sometimes (€3), and in the summer this can result in *huge* queues.

But although the queues can be bad sometimes, the last few times they've been very good, straight there, and away. They've also changed the petrol option, so now you pay for the fuel beforehand (which can be an additional burden) and then just use it and they credit you with anything unused, or we fill it up and get it all refunded.

We've also used Hertz, and they were very reasonable too.


----------



## jamesbowker (Feb 9, 2014)

Just by way of follow up, I returned the car to Record in Malaga yesterday and the refund appeared today. A pleasant surprise given the bad press Record sometimes receives. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------

